# MAC/Estée Lauder Warehouse Sale - Event Schedule HELP!



## quidproquo (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey pretties!  Does anyone know where I can find the MAC/Estée Lauder warehouse event schedules?  How can I get tickets, notifications, see event schedule etc.?  I'm in Toronto, Canada.   Thanks guys!   :bouquet:   Stef


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 17, 2012)

There is a whole thread on the warehouse sale here...

http://www.specktra.net/t/55022/mac-estee-lauder-warehouse-sale-in-markham-ontario

  	As soon as the dates for the next sale are known they are posted in that thread.  The next sale will be in December and, based on past sale dates, it should be the first weekend of December.  The sales are held every 3 months; March, June, September & December and the dates are usually available about 3-5 weeks in advance of the sale.  Tickets are given out to local companies and all Estee Lauder employees get them to hand out.  You can also always find them for sale on Kijiji and Craigslist.

  	Hope that helps!!


----------

